# Newbe from Pa



## iamfor3 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi just stoped to say hello to all. From Butler Pa, studing Bujinkan Ninjutsu
being disabled this art has worked for me so far!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 26, 2010)

Great to hear that and welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## seasoned (Oct 26, 2010)

Greetings and welcome to the site. I am glad to hear that your training is working well for you, see you around martial talk.


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 26, 2010)

Welcome!

Peace,
Erik


----------



## stickarts (Oct 26, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Drac (Oct 27, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 27, 2010)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 27, 2010)

Welcome to MT :wavey:


----------



## Chris Parker (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome aboard! Hmm, Pennsylvania Bujinkan, are you under Ed Martin there?


----------



## Dagney Taggert (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## iamfor3 (Nov 5, 2010)

We go to his class once a month he is about 4 hrs away from us


----------

